
Ask HN: Difference of implication between co-founders - pinouchon
I&#x27;m about to create a startup (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tufa.ai&#x2F;). I happen to be lucky that some of my coder&#x2F;phd friends are willing to join me.<p>We agree on almost everything (vision, equity, responsibilities)<p>However, there is one issue where we cannot come to an agreement: how to manage a difference of implication between the co-founders. I have no girlfriend&#x2F;family and very little responsibilities, so I can and expect to put all of my time into this venture (minus sleep, eating and exercice). However, one of the founders has a family and the responsibilities that come with it, so the effort he can put in is more limited. The french 35h&#x2F;week is ok for him, he can maybe do more sometimes, but with no guarantee.<p>My question: how can I manage the likely difference of implication, when it comes to equity&#x2F;compensation and the implicit contract we have between each other.<p>I see a few possibilities:<p>- Tolerate it: each co-founder has equal equity and is expected to work 35h&#x2F;week. More effort is not rewarded. I suspect this will be highly demotivating for high performers.<p>- Ban it: set a minimum of 50 or 60h&#x2F;week, and refuse anyone who cannot pull it off. I am good friends with all my co-founders, so I don&#x27;t like the idea of them not joining because they have a family. Besides, most of us will start a family at some point.<p>- Measure and scale: find some way of measuring implication and reward everyone including co-founders proportional to it. This introduces the problem having to measure, estimate or self-report the implication of each one.<p>Thoughts?
======
raarts
Let me ask you another question: are you all equally capable and productive?
Producing the same value for the company, given putting in the same hours? I
bet you aren't. How to compensate for that?

Also working more than 8 hours a day will not make you more productive,
especially over a longer period of time.

Also, you'll never get a family if you're working every free hour of the day.

Having good chemistry between founders is very important, more important than
who's putting in a few more hours.

My advice: base everything on a normal work week, everything over that is
voluntary. Family is the thing you work for, so that's always more important.

